# "Elderly", "Old" or "Mature" - What's YOUR Label?



## SifuPhil

55 is a strange age. I'm not "elderly", I'm "old" to anyone under 30, and as for "mature" - naw, that ain't me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Personally I'm not a big fan of labels - they tend to be misleading, because they stereotype a person without having the good manners to first really _learn_ about that person. "Old" in particular is a term that depends almost entirely upon perception - as I said, I'm "old" in a 30-year-old's eyes, but "young" when seen by a 90-year-old. 

It's a Zen thing - you need both sides in order to understand the whole.

Now, "elderly" to me is more of an insult. For some reason "elderly" sounds negative, as if you're knocking on Death's door and are so frail that a stiff wind could break your bones. 

I vote we eliminate "elderly" from our vocabularies.

And "mature" ... well, I've always thought that maturity is a state of mind. Some young ("immature") children are old beyond their years, while quite a few of us adults act and think like children. 

Thank Buddha. I hope I NEVER grow up.

So what's your label - what do you prefer to be called, or do you just want to be known as YOU?


----------



## Ozarkgal

> So what's your label - what do you prefer to be called, or do you just want to be known as YOU?



I don't like the labels..I have a hard enough time wrapping my mind around the fact that I'm not 35 anymore. I have enough physical reminders that I am no longer in the prime of my life without someone calling me elderly.  I may start to believe it if I hear it enough!


----------



## That Guy

My feeling, exactly.  Sometimes, descriptions are necessary . . . we may not identify with the labels our culture/society loves to throw at us but it can help with identification (huh?).  Rather, it can be a differentiation tool.  Is something or someone young or old, big or small, male or female . . . ?  You get the idea.  Still, don't you be callin' me nothin' 'cept . . . SIR!  

A group of us from high school keep in touch and try to get together a couple times a year.  I think it all started out as the reunion committee . . .    Anyway, at one picnic, I noticed how boring people were being and I just said out loud to anyone in earshot, "Man, YOU PEOPLE are OLD!"  Laughter all around . . .


----------



## TICA

Yeah, I don't like labels either and I certainly don't feel old.   I've heard the term "seasoned" as in having seen many seasons.  I'd prefer that over "elderly" although it does remind one of a marinated piece of meat or something.  I think I'm in "mid life" as I plan to live for a very long time.   Really though, age is just a system for describing how long you have been alive and to me, really has nothing to do with one's state of mind which is the important part.


----------



## Anne

Hmmm....I do often use the term 'elderly', since to me, it sounds more respectful than 'old'.  Seasoned is ok with me, as that is kind of how I see myself, having gone through a lot of good and bad, as we all have, and coming to terms with all of those things as a part of life.....if that makes sense.  Maybe an 'old kid' wouldn't be such a bad term??  

I suppose it depends on how we perceive it.  I've always enjoyed the company of older people; hearing their stories and hopefully learning something from their experiences.  
So, if I use 'elderly' here, I mean no disrespect toward anyone...after all, I'm getting elderly, too.  I'm just not quite there, yet. layful:


----------



## TWHRider

Ozarkgal said:


> I don't like the labels..I have a hard enough time wrapping my mind around the fact that I'm not 35 anymore. I have enough physical reminders that I am no longer in the prime of my life without someone calling me elderly.  I may start to believe it if I hear it enough!



Ditto all that.

When I was still working on the PT job, my very young boss and I got in a conversation about one of the older clients.  I hadn't realized just how old the woman was and I exclaimed to my boss "is she THAT old?!?"  My boss laughed and said "I hate to remind you but the two of you are the same age".

From the calendar's point of view, "I'm old ya know", when it's to my advantage - lol lol

From my point of view, I am somewhat physically impaired only from the life I've chosen to live.  Mental impairment has always been present

I tend to look at some folks my age as old.  I look at others my age the same as I look at myself - we're in a time warp and old doesn't exist; only the ravages it causes from various forms of hard livingnthego:


----------



## rkunsaw

It's funny but I sometimes catch myself describing some one as  an 'old' man or women and then I realize the person I'm talking about is younger than me!

SifuPhil, you're barely old enough to be called a senior, old or elderly and certainly not mature


----------



## FishWisher

I like the term _elder_. As in  respect your _elders_, or maybe even _elderly_, but best of all, _elder abuse_. I remind the family kids to be very careful around me as they may be charged with _elder abuse_ for so much as disagreeing with me!

Sifu, you ain't none of such terms; certainly not elderly, so don't worry about that for about 15 years at least. And rkunsaw, you nailed Sifu perfectly. I'm sure he appreciates such honest writing.


----------



## Happyflowerlady

I remember when I was 55, and the term "senior discount" seemed like an insult to me. Then, I started enjoying the little discounts from the stores and restaurants, and now, I happily tell people "Don't forget my Senior Discount " . Since I am now getting a lot closer to the big 7-0 , I suppose it is time that I get used to this, and I think I like Senior better than old, or elderly, or any of the other names that go with the age.  As long as I can joke about it, I think everything is fine .


----------



## SeaBreeze

My older sister jokingly told me on my 60th birthday, that I was officially an 'old bag', lol!  I told her I've been an old bag for the past ten years! layful:  I have a friend that's almost twenty years my senior, and I do describe her as my elderly friend...not because of her age, but because she has a lot of medical issues, and walks with a cane, and is really becoming quite frail.  I mean no disrespect.

I think I'm still at the age where people would just refer to me as that lady or that woman, not necessarily that old lady, or that senior woman.  I've never had a problem telling my age to anyone, I'm happy to still be alive and fairly healthy.  Still a bit too young for most senior discounts to kick in, but I'll take advantage when they do!  Sifuphil, you're still a spring chicken!!


----------



## SeaBreeze

TWHRider said:


> I tend to look at some folks my age as old.  I look at others my age the same as I look at myself - we're in a time warp and old doesn't exist; only the ravages it causes from various forms of hard livingnthego:



I know what you mean, I've worked with some younger people who seemed as old or older than me in some ways, attitude, ways of dressing, etc.  In my head I'm still a twenty year old, when I look in the mirror it's a reality check, lol!  Sometimes when we're watching the aging rock-n-rollers on the TV still performing, my husband will say, wow, look at him, he looks so old.  I tell him that he looks great, and I'm glad to see those rockers still performing in concerts.  And all the folks in the audience are grey haired or balding.  I personally can't believe how much time has passed really, since I was there as a teen watching Sly & The Family Stone, or Cream in person. :sentimental:


----------



## SifuPhil

Great responses, all!

@rkunsaw - thank you for not forcing the "mature" label on me - that would be a fate worse than death. 

@fishwisher - I don't know, Fish - I had a gangsta-type hold a door open for me today - I almost whoopsed in my pants! layful: The rest of the day I'm telling myself, "I don't look THAT old, do I?"

@Happyflowerlady - You know, that's been the oddest thing I've encountered so far. A few local places like buffets offer a "senior discount" to anyone 50 and over.

I would feel like an imposter asking for it!

@SeaBreeze - I don't know about the Spring Chicken bit - how's about Summer Guinea Hen?

I've certainly passed the Spring of my life ... Summer seems to have just ended a year or two ago, and now I'm enjoying the Fall ... Winter lies ahead ...

And those rockers? They're only still going because of superior drugs!


----------



## pchinvegas

It's interesting to me how people handle age. I have a friend who is my age (65) she dresses in polyester pastel slacks and shirts with quilted, embroidered pictures or plaid seersucker. I see "old" women (older than me ) shopping in the Junior Department buying the jeggings, tights, sheer blouses and little short shirts.
me, I'm somewhere in between, I do know, without a doubt, spandex was not made for "mature women". Neither was the glittery eye shadow.
I label myself "Successful " ! I have had a quite interesting life, with many ups and downs, big downs ! I have raised 5 children and done many things that most only hope to do.
I know some stuff, not everything, but a lotta stuff. I've see things, some things my eyes won't forget and I've certainly heard it ALL.
So, yes "Successful" after all this I'm still kickin, reasonably sane and just as broke as ever but happy as a fat kid with cake!


----------



## Ozarkgal

I guess age is largely a state of mind...my mind, half the time seems detached from my body and living in another state..

Seriously though, sometimes I look in the mirror, and for an instant I'm shocked to see who's looking back.  Who is that stranger, that is 30 years older than my mind tells me.  On the other hand, the creaks and pains in my body are telling me I'm 20 years older...what to believe!! 

 I guess if you average it all out, I'm the age I am, or in Popeye's famous line, "I yam, what I yam, and that's all that I yam."

Oh, and those rockers...in addition to the drugs, they have doctors that can work wonders on their physical appearance and personal trainers that keep them in shape. Having access to copious piles of cash can buy you more youth.


----------



## That Guy

Sometimes, it's a great excuse.  I like say, "Hey, I'm OLD!"


----------



## R. Zimm

Other than grandkids calling me "GrandPa" I'll try to keep "Adult" for as long as I can (although some might argue I haven't made THAT yet!).


----------



## Ozarkgal

That Guy said:


> Sometimes, it's a great excuse.  I like say, "Hey, I'm OLD!"




Hey..that's my line!  LOL


----------



## R. Zimm

The trick is to always keep learning new things and not get stuck doing things just one way. I see that every day, older folks who have lost the desire to learn things on their own, they expect us to show them EVERYTHING instead of at least giving it a try. Part of this is that they have the money to buy electronic gadgets but are somewhat spoiled in having others set them up.

I will not accept "I can't" but remind them that they know many things I do not and that doesn't make me stupid but ignorant. Ignorance is curable but stupidity is not.


----------



## That Guy

Ozarkgal said:


> Hey..that's my line!  LOL



Hey, we're OLD!


----------



## R. Zimm

I think "old" is a state of mind more than anything but it does help if you have brain cells left over from youthful experimentation with mind altering substances.


----------



## That Guy

Once my mind was sufficiently altered, I realized that it's life and life only and we're all just passin' thru . . .    Still, the plan has been to stick around until the end and see what happens.  I agree that "old" is a state of mind but wish I could convince my tired old bones about that.


----------



## SeaSparkle

hmm there's no ma'am option.
The cashier at ShopRite asked *ma'am *a question so naturally I turned around to see who the hell he was speaking to.
There wasn't anyone behind me lol


----------



## Pricklypear

Well, I'm old.  So What?  So there.


----------



## SifuPhil

SeaSparkle said:


> hmm there's no ma'am option.
> The cashier at ShopRite asked *ma'am *a question so naturally I turned around to see who the hell he was speaking to.
> There wasn't anyone behind me lol



I've gotten into a lot of hot water over the use of "ma'am". Most of the time it's because they don't like the sense of age it bestows on them, but a few of them figure out that it's a contraction of "madam", and they take offense at being referred to as the leader of a house of easy virtue.  

The thing is, with someone like me, once I know they don't like it I'll use it until my last breath.


----------



## rkunsaw

Pricklypear said:


> Well, I'm old.  So What?  So there.



Don't you mean Sew What?


----------



## SeaSparkle

SifuPhil said:


> I've gotten into a lot of hot water over the use of "ma'am". Most of the time it's because they don't like the sense of age it bestows on them, but a few of them figure out that it's a contraction of "madam", and they take offense at being referred to as the leader of a house of easy virtue.
> 
> The thing is, with someone like me, once I know they don't like it I'll use it until my last breath.



ah ha! So you're one of _those_, huh?! Well, usually the most teasey guys are the most pleasey guys 
You're precisely right. My youth flashed before my eyes..  I went from being a babe to ma'am in a snap of a word. hahaha very strange trip indeedie.


----------



## SeaSparkle

Pricklypear said:


> Well, I'm old.  So What?  So there.



*high fives you*
Way to sing it sista Pricklypear!


----------



## Darwin

*Approaching 79 I like to think of myself as a "Survivor" - a lot of people didn't make it this far and a lot of those people who patronize you because of your age may not make it either. I think there's a certain amount of satisfaction in being a "Survivor."*


----------



## Steve

Around here where we live, we are considered "Elders" .......
We are NEVER referred to as seniors..


----------



## Darwin

I think Elders sounds respectful


----------



## SifuPhil

Darwin said:


> I think Elders sounds respectful



I do as well. I know several native groups use that title for their respected seniors - it's a shame our modern society has mostly forgotten what a resource they can be.


----------



## That Guy

SifuPhil said:


> I do as well. I know several native groups use that title for their respected seniors - it's a shame our modern society has mostly forgotten what a resource they can be.



"Youth is wasted on the young." -- George Bernard Shaw


----------



## SifuPhil

That Guy said:


> "Youth is wasted on the young." -- George Bernard Shaw



"Children? I _love_ children - properly cooked." ~ William Claude Fields 

layful:


----------



## Janis

I still smile when I think back to my grandson who wanted me to do something and I said Oh I'm too old.  Then we played with counting blocks and I showed him just how many blocks I had compared to his.  With surprise, he declared, Oh Nana you're old.


----------



## QuickSilver

I LOVE the word Senior........ Especially when it precedes the word DISCOUNT!!!


----------



## Warrigal

I'm old. That's obvious by the way I walk.
I have no problem with that adjective.


----------



## Falcon

My target goal is 100, so I have 10 more years to go. I'm considered old by current standards, but I can still boogie with the rest of them
if some lovely drags me out onto the dance floor. As I've mentioned before, I have no aches nor pains, need no pills and in better shape than
a lot of the guys I know and see, without a cane.  I still have good legs and knees.  Wanna see 'em?


----------



## Warrigal

Yes. Show us your selfies.
I'll show my Xrays in return.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson

Well,I`m not sure what I am but I guess we now know what hubby is. He works as the Estimator in a body shop. But the schools where he worked as a custodian before he took this job were desperate for extra help with several people out on disability so he agreed to work before and after hours for them. So he goes in at 5am,opens up the school,cleans a few rooms and the helps in the cafeteria while the kids have breakfast and then cleans up afterwards. So one day he is cleaning off a table (kids leave milk cartons,napkins,etc. on the tables) and this little girl comes up and starts picking up trash off the table. He says "Well THANK YOU!" She say "It`s OK. I always try to help out the elderly when I can!" I`m still laughing over that one. He is not


----------



## Falcon

LOL Dame Warrigal.   My only Xrays are dental. not very interesting.


----------



## drifter

I'm old and begginning to feel that way.


----------



## QuickSilver

Falcon said:


> LOL Dame Warrigal.   My only Xrays are dental. not very interesting.



At least you have teeth!!


----------



## AprilT

QuickSilver said:


> At least you have teeth!!



I do too, I'll go take them out and snap some picks if anyone needs proof.  :smug1:

What title do I prefer, cutie pie, sexy beast, but, of the three listed, mature works depending on the group addressing me.  I will cop to senior, ederly or old as dirt any day of the week where discount is connected to it.


----------



## Happyflowerlady

April, I am SO with you on that ! !
  My husband always calles me "Babydoll", and I really like that, and it helps me to feel attractive.   I still feel young inside (at least most of the time), and it is hard for me to think that I am actually going to be 70 in January. 
It seems like just a short time ago that I was only 57, and marrying Bobby, and I still think of myself as that same person.
But, like you said, if the word "senior" applies to a discount, then I am right there proclaiming it !!


----------



## Kitties

I'm 54. I don't think I'm old yet but I feel worn down and depressed.  That's my label at the moment.


----------



## Steve

Where we live up in the north, we are respected, and referred to as  "ELDERS " ....

Much respect goes with that title....


----------



## hollydolly

I'm from the same era as the OP. and in no way do I think of myself as old ..elderly or any other typecast adjective. I dress young, I look younger than my years, and I don't think in my 50's I can be classed as old...only by those under 30 as the OP rightly says..

Further to the over 55's senior discounts, we don't get that here in the UK until state retirement age..so I don't have the dilemma of whether to accept them or not..


----------



## Butterfly

I like to go down to the schoolyard and swing on the swingset -- always have liked the swings.  Besides being fun, it's a good workout for the muscles in your gut.  Once a little kid came up to me and said "aren't you too old for the swings?"  I just said "nope" and kept on swinging.  Sort of my philosophy of life, I guess.


----------



## Ameriscot

I'm un-labelled.  Certainly not mature. layful:  Technically I'm an OAP (old age pensioner) which entitles to me an OAP bus pass which I use for free travel all over Scotland.  I love being old.  I'm only 62 so nowhere near elderly.  Besides, I'm fit with lots of muscle and can kick butt!


----------



## Ralphy1

I'm working on being called a DOM...


----------



## jujube

Somewhat older than dirt, but considerably younger than rocks.  My big problem is that my 12-year-old "inner child" is constantly getting my 67-year-old "outer hag" in trouble.   If you ever hear a kid say "did you see that old lady on the roller coaster?", it'll probably be me.


----------



## Warrigal

I love that description jujube. I'm actually 'as old as the hills' and in Australia that means extremely ancient. It also explains my lack of height - I've been eroding for a very long time.


----------



## pchrise

*None of the above  Except  forever 21* * or I wish I looked as good as you and WOW  So no lables yet*


----------



## Vala

I was always young as long as my mother lived.  She was 97 when she died in her home a couple of years ago.  Now I am the older generation.


----------



## drifter

I kind of feel the same way, Vala.
I know I'm elderly. I'm old, and what's that hole I've got one foot in.


----------



## Vala

I was okay until this year.  Four months of worrying about my high risk cataract removal which was okay in the end.  Then in July I think is when I tore my meniscus and the pain really hit in October after carrying enough boxes upstairs to fill my SUV 6 times with donations to the Bethesda Gently Used Store.   One of my mantras is "this to shall pass".  

Good things have happened to. I got a lot of hugs from the lady that managed the store.  I broke their sales record  for a month's sales.  It's a good charity.


----------



## AZ Jim

I don't know, I guess I don't think about it but in my mind I am still 30 maybe.  I am very immature for being my age.


----------



## Susie

TICA said:


> Yeah, I don't like labels either and I certainly don't feel old.   I've heard the term "seasoned" as in having seen many seasons.  I'd prefer that over "elderly" although it does remind one of a marinated piece of meat or something.  I think I'm in "mid life" as I plan to live for a very long time.   Really though, age is just a system for describing how long you have been alive and to me, really has nothing to do with one's state of mind which is the important part.


Wish I could stop laughing, TICA, but the "marinated piece of meat or something" is just too funny.  :joyous:
Geriatric-that's how I would label myself, limping along with a crook knee and a wooden stick.
My daughters just laugh when we go somewhere as we are always encouraged by staff to enter ahead of a long queue!
:cart:


----------



## Ralphy1

You do get to use the age card after a certain point to avoid events you don't feel like attending...


----------



## QuickSilver

I prefer the adjectives "Dignified"  or  "Stately"  or  "majestic"...   lol!!


----------



## ClassicRockr

Well, we are both in our mid-60's and still say "Party Time"!! 
Because neither of us show any gray hair.........thanks to hair coloring for both of us.......many people say "no way you two are in your mid-60's!". 
Because we act more like we are 50, not mid-60's and sometimes even younger. Yes, when the old Classic Rock comes on (cd or dvd concert), the younger age can really come out!

We are only hoping that we will still be this way when we hit 70 and beyond.


----------



## Sunny

I think age is largely a state of mind, having little to do with your chronological age. Some people are old at 40, others are young at 90. 

I refuse to think of myself as an "elderly person," which some might call being in denial!


----------



## Lon

I like to think of myself as SEASONED.


----------



## kcvet

im used but not used up


----------



## Pappy

I must be a tree because everyone tells me to leave.

Honestly though. I would say aged and never quite grew up. I act younger than my age and try to enjoy each day as it comes, good or bad.


----------



## Vala

I don't worry about any of that and I knew as a young person getting old would not bother me.  I loved old people, they all looked very similar with their grey hair and plump bodies and warm hugs.


----------



## Raven

I consider myself a senior and every where I go everyone calls me dear.
Makes me smile.


----------



## Capt Lightning

I'm a 'Crumbly'.


----------



## kcvet




----------



## oneworld2020

Old is a word other people use.  I am 70, travel the world alone, and am creating a whole new set of interests now that I am free from work.  When I retired, I decided to reinvent myself and lay claim to the parts of me that laid aside in my career days.  I think age is a state of mind.  I will be old when I tell the same stories, do the same things, and stop learning. 

The confusing part for me is that other people use labels to define me.  I am not very religious, but I have been going to a meditation center to develop new parts of myself.  The group I go to is trying to redefine what aging is because we are burdened down with negative images.  Not only is it a bad rap, it reflects how the society treats us.  

I will never be too old to stop changing the world.


----------



## AZ Jim

I don't care one way or another. Old, ancient, elderly, mature, seasoned all are fine with me and every day one description fits me.


----------



## oakapple

I don't care for the label seasoned [yes it does make you think of the kitchen].Elderly makes me think of 80's and beyond[I am mid 60's.]Elder makes me think of a tribe, or a group of church leaders.Mature makes me think of a block of cheese.So what is left? Old, I suppose or senior, they will both do.I love the discounts and make sure I get them [sadly nobody ever doubts me.]Age doesn't worry me at all, in fact am pleased to still be here.


----------



## Kadee

I  don't think ,about age just turned 69. We went out for lunch on my birthday and we walked to the tavern and back which was a total of just over 6 Km's We have a pedi meter so we know how far it is. I always carry a bottle of water summer and winter 
I think unless you have a medical condition and you can't excersise its a good idea to not let your self get too "unfit" if we have been a little slack which happens in the winter and it's wet and windy we find its hard to get back to,feeling reasonably fit for our age with only two or three weeks with not much excersize so we try to keep it up as we being in the baby boomer group would hate to be put in nursing homes, we always say we would only go kicking and screaming. 
The very reason we dance is it is good for our brain and body as well as the social side, we have people who are 90 and 93 still dancing very well
I have a saying .... We all live to be old if we are lucky..... I started saying that many years ago when I lost a brother  suddenly from the effects of epilepsy, at exactly 14 years and 11 months old he didn't have a chance to get old ....
I tell people my greying hair is sun bleach.. After all we live in one of the driest, warmest States in Australia


----------



## pchrise

Non of the above.  No labels  I do get the comment "well preserved" when they find out my age.


----------



## SifuPhil

Distinguished.

I've always wanted someone to call me "distinguished".

I would be standing there with my cane and top hat and monocle, and they would just come up and say "Gosh, Mister, you sure are _distinguished_!"

*sigh*

Alas, that has never happened.



Probably because I don't _own_ a cane, top hat or monocle.


----------



## oakapple

SifuPhil said:


> Distinguished.
> 
> I've always wanted someone to call me "distinguished".
> 
> I would be standing there with my cane and top hat and monocle, and they would just come up and say "Gosh, Mister, you sure are _distinguished_!"
> 
> *sigh*
> 
> Alas, that has never happened.
> 
> 
> 
> Probably because I don't _own_ a cane, top hat or monocle.



and even if you did own them [and wore them] chances are that other than a few wary glances, people would be giving you a wide berth!


----------



## SifuPhil

oakapple said:


> and even if you did own them [and wore them] chances are that other than a few wary glances, people would be giving you a wide berth!


----------



## oakapple

Very scary!


----------



## Sunny

I kind of like the expression "ladies of a certain age."  That's vague enough to mean almost anything.


----------



## QuickSilver

Grand Dame suits me just fine..   lol!!


----------



## Falcon

Well *I* can't walk on water nor turn water into wine, but my son can.


----------



## Ameriscot

Falcon said:


> Well *I* can't walk on water nor turn water into wine, but my son can.



Love it!


----------



## SifuPhil

Falcon said:


> Well *I* can't walk on water nor turn water into wine, but my son can.



That reminds me of the old joke -

Three proofs that Jesus was Jewish:       

 1. He went into his father's business 
 2. He lived at home until the age of 33 
 3. He was sure his mother was a virgin, and his mother was sure he was God.


----------



## Bajabob

Like you, I'm a resident of "sin city". But I feel guilty that I haven't been upholding my end of the sinning thing. I guess I'm neglectful in that sense. But in another sense I'm very busy acting as a caregiver for a person who is important to me.


----------



## Timetrvlr

Right now I'm just old but I'll be elderly when I'm 80. Still have a year to go yet.


----------



## Manatee

Elderly is someone who is 15 years older than yourself.  They are getting fewer and fewer.


----------



## mrstime

> , I'm "old" to anyone under 30,


Nope you are just middle aged. At 77 I am old.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey

My son calls the hubby and I the elders just for fun. I don't mind seniors. What I absolutely hate is to be called sweetie,or honey, especially by some young air head working in the bank or cashier etc. It makes my stomach churn.


----------



## mrstime

Ruth n Jersey said:


> My son calls the hubby and I the elders just for fun. I don't mind seniors. What I absolutely hate is to be called sweetie,or honey, especially by some young air head working in the bank or cashier etc. It makes my stomach churn.


Oh yes that is the worst. Although when a young woman said about me "Oh isn't she cute", I had to laugh because I remembered saying that about a tiny very old Navajo lady. Tiny I ain 't  old I am.


----------



## Jandante

I don't go for labels either, and it is quite a shock when the news mentions someone nearly 20 years younger than me as 'aged' or elderly.
It is all relative, I've seen people in their 40s live and move like 80 year olds, but I have to tell you that at our church we have a man who
 jumped out of a plane for his 90th birthday and provides home baked morning tea every Wednesday for 20 or so people..


----------



## Ralphy1

From 65 to 80 you are elderly, after that you are ancient...


----------



## IKE

Fossil.


----------



## Ralphy1

No, no, you ain't dead yet...


----------



## Vedaarya

Still young  - at least, that's what I say to myself.


----------



## fuzzybuddy

I used to get irked about being called "old" or "elderly", but I am old. I'm 70 years old. Do you think kids get all bent out of shape when you call them, "kids"? You ARE old , accept the title.


----------



## Carla

Younger today than I will be tomorrow. 65 elderly? A senior, perhaps, but when I think of elderly, I think of frail. I am not quite there yet!


----------



## RubyK

> Now, "elderly" to me is more of an insult. For some reason "elderly" sounds negative, as if you're knocking on Death's door and are so frail that a stiff wind could break your bones.
> 
> I vote we eliminate "elderly" from our vocabularies.



I don't mind being old. I dislike being called elderly.


----------



## Manatee

Ralphy1 said:


> From 65 to 80 you are elderly, after that you are ancient...



I resemble that.


----------



## Manatee

AZ Jim said:


> I don't care one way or another. Old, ancient, elderly, mature, seasoned all are fine with me and every day one description fits me.



I prefer to avoid "dead".


----------



## Butterfly

I don't do labels.  I'm just a person.


----------



## Dragonlady

I don't have a "label"


----------



## QuickSilver

Seasoned...  I'm a seasoned woman.


----------



## Ruthanne

How about we all order some name tags to wear so as to be addressed the way we wish?


----------



## timoc

I reminisce about all the passion of youthful love making, hmmm, I'm past all that now, does that make me old......nahhhh, just a well worn bloke trying harder to muster the enthusiasm.


----------

